# Rockler Thin Rip Jig



## woodpig (26 Oct 2011)

This looks handy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2WStLPNZjc

Shame you can't seem to get them over here :?


----------



## paultnl (26 Oct 2011)

Looks like you could make one easy enough.


----------



## CHJ (26 Oct 2011)

Just type in "Single Point Fence" into Google and you should come up with a few different versions, including several instances of DIY versions.

If you want to use one as your Rockler example in combination with a fixed fence then the blade tracking must be perfect.

Most folks use Single Point without the fixed fence or a just a featherboard, it can then be set to compensate for Blade drift.


----------



## woodpig (26 Oct 2011)

What I like about it is the bearing in the tip: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18056&Max=999

May have to try and make one of these.


----------



## woodpig (29 Oct 2011)

I've managed to knock one up from materials to hand but not had reason to try it out yet. Main part is made from a 16mm Phenolic off-cut from a bench top and I've fitted a 14mm bearing into the end.


----------

